# Can anyone identify this pet carrier brand/make?



## powercage (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm hoping that I won't have to travel much with my hedgie, but if I'm forced to, I would like to get her a pen like this as soon as I can so she can get used to it as her home.

The thing I like most about this is portability + the fact that it has a wire opening on the top to allow me to place CHE lamps both prior to and after trips. I've been searching Google for a few hours now and have not been able to find any styles that look like this.

I figure if she at least has the same pen in different locations, it will comforting for her. Since I just got her, I'd like to make the purchase ASAP to get her used to it.


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Weirdly, it's in the cover-photo of the Supplies section at Bullwrinkle, but doesn't appear to be an offered supply. If no one here can ID it, maybe contact them?


----------



## powercage (Oct 2, 2013)

Annie&Tibbers said:


> Weirdly, it's in the cover-photo of the Supplies section at Bullwrinkle, but doesn't appear to be an offered supply. If no one here can ID it, maybe contact them?


Thanks, that's exactly what I'm looking for. I wonder why this style is so hard to find.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Its a Nylabone fold-away carrier. I have 2 of the smaller versions. They are nice carriers. The problem is they no longer make them in this style. The new style isn't as nice (my opinion). Which is why you cannot find them for sale anymore.


----------



## powercage (Oct 2, 2013)

Kalandra said:


> Its a Nylabone fold-away carrier. I have 2 of the small versions. They are nice carriers. The problem is they no longer make them in this style. The new style isn't as nice (my opinion). Which is why you cannot find them for sale anymore.


Thanks so much


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

And just because... here is what they look like now...


----------



## powercage (Oct 2, 2013)

Kalandra said:


> And just because... here is what they look like now...


ewwww, the big selling point for me was the metal grate on the top to allow for CHE use

I found one that is 21x15x16. I'll have to measure my wheel when I get back to see if that will work.


----------



## powercage (Oct 2, 2013)

On second thought, I feel that will be too small for her. The search continues.


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Are you looking for a portable pet-carrier to use as full-time home? I'll be surprised if you can find one large enough!

For a travel-case (and possibly have it out during playtime so she can consider it familiar & "hers"), small enough that little hedgehog wouldn't go jostling around is probably good.


----------



## powercage (Oct 2, 2013)

Annie&Tibbers said:


> Are you looking for a portable pet-carrier to use as full-time home? I'll be surprised if you can find one large enough!
> 
> For a travel-case (and possibly have it out during playtime so she can consider it familiar & "hers"), small enough that little hedgehog wouldn't go jostling around is probably good.


I need something roughly 19" high, unfortunately I find this just below and just above that that can handle CHE lamps


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Would something like this work? http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11892242&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No It'd probably be best to find one in person, if you can, to double-check the width of openings in case of escapes...but modifying the edges with something like plastic placemats would help prevent climbing & also possibly escapes. They have them pretty small (maybe not that brand specifically, the smallest is still 24" tall), so that might work. Though personally I wouldn't transport hedgie in anything big enough to be a temporary cage - too much room to bang around in if there's a sudden stop or accident. But those kinds of cages fold down for easy storage, so it wouldn't add a ton of room to your car.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Why not just use a smaller sized plastic bottomed wired topped cage? Or why not use a heating pad under the carrier and then you can use a normal carrier. Many people use heating pads when traveling with their hedgehogs.


----------



## powercage (Oct 2, 2013)

Nancy said:


> Why not just use a smaller sized plastic bottomed wired topped cage? Or why not use a heating pad under the carrier and then you can use a normal carrier. Many people use heating pads when traveling with their hedgehogs.


Is that a good solution every 2 weeks tho for 2 nights?



Lilysmommy said:


> Would something like this work? http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11892242&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No It'd probably be best to find one in person, if you can, to double-check the width of openings in case of escapes...but modifying the edges with something like plastic placemats would help prevent climbing & also possibly escapes. They have them pretty small (maybe not that brand specifically, the smallest is still 24" tall), so that might work. Though personally I wouldn't transport hedgie in anything big enough to be a temporary cage - too much room to bang around in if there's a sudden stop or accident. But those kinds of cages fold down for easy storage, so it wouldn't add a ton of room to your car.


Once I remove the wheels from her current pen, I may be able to fit it in my trunk and put her in a carrier in the back seat. But after getting the tape measure out, I am within half an inch too big or just right. I wont know exactly until I get the wheels off.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Another idea is to get her a cage for at your girlfriends then you don't have the bother of transporting a cage. Some of the cages easily collapse so they will fit under a bed when not in use.


----------



## powercage (Oct 2, 2013)

Nancy said:


> Another idea is to get her a cage for at your girlfriends then you don't have the bother of transporting a cage. Some of the cages easily collapse so they will fit under a bed when not in use.


yea true, probably the best idea too.


----------

